# Not so desirable room layout.. suggestions?



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey guys, long time reader, but first time poster. Great site, thanks a lot for it!

I am moving in to my first house, which is currently pre-construction, but it's a predesigned house with not a lot of options on layouts.

I am claiming the whole basement for my office and home theatre room, but I need some help planning the room. My first question is should I go for layout 1 (large room) or layout 2 (small room)?



















I understand that neither layout will be optimal, but it's all I have to work with currently so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

As for basic list of gear, I am hoping to go with:

100-120" permanent screen
720p projector
5.1 audio system
berkline seating, just 1x row of 3 seats

The last thing I'm hoping for help with is placement of pot lights. How many should I have to properly light the room?

Thanks in advance guys!

-Jeremy


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm assuming that the stairs are at the bottom where the landing is - correct?

Layout 2 will give you the best shot at good isolation and symmetry and is plenty big for 1 row of 3 seats. It also allows you to not have computers and other potential office equipment noise be an issue in the theater space.

As for lighting, that's an entire discussion into itself. How high is the ceiling from concrete to bottom of joists? 

Lastly, any of the above could potentially change depending on location of posts, beams, plumbing, and HVAC. If at all possible, make sure they don't do any plumbing, or HVAC under the joists. Make sure it's up inside the joist cavities and that it's flex duct and not tin to minimize noise transmission.

Bryan

Bryan


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

For one row of seating, I would be more inclined to go for layout 2..
It gives quite a reasonable size..18'4"x13'5".. If you placed the screen on the LH side wall (the 13'5" wall). when you come down the stairs, you will come down at the back of the seating and not disrupt anyones viewing..

You will however, need to put a door where there is a gap shown in the wall adjacent to the stairs..If there isn't one there already..
I think that layout would also lend itself to easily treat acoustically as well..


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot both of you for your responses, they are much appreciated!

I think that layout 2 would certainly be easier to complete as it's a smaller area, but I am worried if I want to put more seating in (another couch, or another row of seats). Other than that, I think it's ideal.

I think my biggest problem if I went with option 1 is all the wasted space I'd have in the middle of the room. If I set the chairs up at one end and the tv at the other, I'd probably have 15-20 feet of distance between the them. 

Bryan - Stairs don't lead down into the landing there, that's actually a closet underneath the stairs. The stairs come down into the room at the top, on the right hand side. Ceiling is 8'2" from the joists.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## gullfo (Nov 25, 2006)

i like option 2 - the 13x18 room.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I made an error in my original post. Layout 2 is what I was thinking but typed number 1. I've corrected that. I would agree to face the left wall of the drawing in that scenario.

Bryan


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

jeemy said:


> I think that layout 2 would certainly be easier to complete as it's a smaller area, but I am worried if I want to put more seating in (another couch, or another row of seats). Other than that, I think it's ideal..


People do fit two rows in that room length, so it you wanted to do that further down the track then it shouldn't be a problem..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Prof. said:


> People do fit two rows in that room length, so it you wanted to do that further down the track then it shouldn't be a problem..


I agree 100% ... (My room is 9 x 18 x 8, and i have two rows) :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:

You'll be okay with option # 2 ... with the help of Bpape for room accoustic you'll get a :yay::jump: HT room :yes::yes:

P.S.: pictures will help a lot ... :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I will certainly post lots of pictures once construction has started, and when I can squeeze in to get updates 

Thanks a lot for the sketch and render! That really helps me put things in perspective.

Not sure if anyone knows for sure, but do you think the Optoma HD72 or similar will work okay in this setup? I heard there are some issues with it and mounting height in a smaller room. Should I be thinking more along the lines of the 100" screen, or will I be able to manage the 120"?

Sorry for all the questions, but I've been to the so called "professionals" in my area and no one has been able to give me as good responses as you guys. I really do appreciate it!

Thanks,

Jeremy.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

jeemy said:


> Not sure if anyone knows for sure, but do you think the Optoma HD72 or similar will work okay in this setup? I heard there are some issues with it and mounting height in a smaller room. Should I be thinking more along the lines of the 100" screen, or will I be able to manage the 120"?.


I wouldn't go any bigger than a 100" 16:9 screen in that size room..
With a 120" screen, you may find that you won't be able to get in the second row, because of the need to sit further back from that size screen..

You should be able to get all the relevant information for setting up the HD72 (nice projector btw.) from projectorreviews.com ..I think is the site, for screen size, room, and projection distances etc..using their calculator..


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Option 2 would better utilize the space in you basement. An 18x13 room is a nice size. I guess it all depends on how many rows of seats you want and if you want to put other things in your HT like a pool table or wet bar. Also in Option 2 it depends on if you have a use for the middle room. 13x12 would be big enough for a pool table. 

You could also split off that room and make the far side storage space and build a media closet into that space without affecting anyone. You might also be able to build the media closet under the stairs which would be even more efficient use of space.


----------

